# Test Plans



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Zip test


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Test Plans 2*

Below is a Zip file with 8 pics taken from aegt5000's 3 Pt. Hitch plans. I want to see if multiple pages for plans like this, or manuals, can be archived in a Zip file and posted once on this forum. I would appreciate it if you guys would download the file and see if you can open all the pages. I tried it on mine, and after several adjustments on the compression level, it downloaded and opened just fine. If this works, it will make it much easier to post multiple pages and to download for us dial-up'ers.

The Zip file was scanned with Virex 7.5.1 with up to date virus dictionaries. 

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Test Plan 3


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

It works as long as you save it to your computer, It did not work when the pompt ask me to open it. If you save it, it worked.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Greg,

It worked great for me. Yes, as Michael said, by saving it to my hard drive and unzipping. 

The only problem with your method is going to be with a few old coggers like me who don’t have either or the smarts or the software to unzip. Have a feeling aegt5000 took this into consideration before posting the plans.

Of course, there probably ain’t but three or four of us so it might not be a problem. A small note was attached to the post to be read before Downloading saying something to the effect, “You will need to down this file and unzip to get full benefit” might help.

You didn’t ask but will add this. I have a connection speed of 52 Kbps. Took about a 50 sec. to Download your archive.zip file.

Hope this helps.

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It worked for me and all i did was open it didn't have to save it.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Jody,

This is Greg’s thread but I got to break in and ask what computer and what software are you using to open a zip file without Downloading it. Didn’t know you could do that . But then like I said, I’m just an old cogger. Not only do I not know how to spell cogger, know almost nothing about these new fangled computer things. TIA

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

John when i click on the link i get a box that says Open or download. I click on Open and then a window opens with 8 files in it of agt5000 3 point hitch. The window is called WinRAR i guess it was already in my computer to unzip files.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I use XP & it has the 'unzip' utility built in.

-=A=-


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Jody

I get that too, but when it opens the pictures are fine but the drawings leave a little be desired. Where as, when I download and unzip I can read the drawings fine. Guess this old cogger will have to work on this somemore. 

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I can read them and see them fine. When i open it up it opens in my Dell picture studio so it opens as a picture.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It worked ok for me. I'm using broadband at work with Windows 98. I just clicked "open" and a software program called "Winzip" unzipped it for me. Winzip is free downloadable software program I got off the internet.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

John,

When the drawings are completely loaded, click on them once. When I did that, the text and other lines cleaned up nicely. I did notice the cursor was a hand, rather than the arrow.

I have changed the setting to "Self Extract to Windows" and will try later with some of the Bolens material. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Greg, 

It it downloaded to my desktop and automatically decompressed and left a folder titled "Archive" (with the 8 pics inside) on my desktop.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mow,

The "Self Extracting" preference was set to Mac OS, so yours should have worked like that. I have since changed it to "Windows". OS X may open it up anyway...we'll see in the next post.

Thanks,


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Works like a charm, Greg. Good Idea. Put a star on the wall!


----------

